# Merrick's Texas Toothpicks (Beef Tails)



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

I got samples of Merrick'sTexas Toothpicks made of beef tails and gave them to the fluffs. They seem to love it and it doesn't stink like the Flossies. Has anyone else tried this? Is this okay to give as a regular chew? I only let them at it for about 1/2 hour today.


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

i went to the meet the breed convention in nyc and merrick was one of the vendors so i picked up some of their chews, including the texas toothpick. remy liked it at first but after awhile, he didn't touch it. he LOVES his flossies so now that's all i buy for him. i just make it a point to smell each flossie and buy the least smelly ones! :biggrin:


----------



## mostlytina (Jan 3, 2009)

I've tried both. I like the toothpick better because the flossie got soggy on me. One time I pull a long string of soggy flossie out of my girl's throat and that scared me.


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

QUOTE (mostlytina @ Jan 11 2010, 09:21 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=872112


> One time I pull a long string of soggy flossie out of my girl's throat and that scared me.[/B]


That would scared me too. :shocked: I was giving them bully sticks but they were very stinky and got quite soggy. And knowing that it came from that part of a cow just made me a little grossed out. My DH refuses to touch a bully stick. LOL.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

We LOVE TExas Toothpicks in our house. I actually cut them in 1/2 because they are so long and B&E share them. They don't smell as bad as flossies either. We still love flossies but the toothpicks are a great chew to switch around with. I buy the big bag of them on Pet Food Direct....I think it's about $16 for the large bag, but like I said try cutting them in 1/2 and they will last longer.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

One of our SM Vendors sent one to London to try a long time ago -- she loved them!


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

The pups have a Texas Toothpick which I give them for a few minutes occaisonally.
They love it! 
Did you know that you can buy Bully Sticks that don't smell? (I had no idea, but I learned that from the owner of natural pet food store)
_They remove the urinary track from the Bully Stick, she said it is the urinary track part which stinks. _
I bought the pups the kind like that, and I don't notice any odour.

In a previous post: 
I had erroneously stated that my pups were eating the Bully Sticks but those were actually Beef Tendons that they ate.
The kind that gets soft and stretchy when nibbled on.
Seems this semi-vegetarian :blush: has much to learn about animal parts! :smrofl:


----------

